# Bandsaw Pen Box



## FourOaksCrafts (Aug 19, 2016)

I had posted this in another section of the forum, but thought I would share it here also. This is my bandsaw pen box made of red oak, with a walnut handle. I also wrote a tutorial on how I made this one.

Make a Bandsaw Pen Box


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 19, 2016)

nice box!


----------



## SteveG (Aug 19, 2016)

This box has a really nice look. The wall thickness is in balance with the overall size, which is important in box-making. In this box, you varied that wall thickness at the ends, to nice effect. Thanks for showing...great work.

I have a small tip, if you are interested. Your "cut in" was located at the bottom to minimize the visual effect. It would be ideal if it were not there at all, such as is possible with a good jig saw. But with a band saw, it has to be there to get into the inner cutout. You could minimize the apparentness of it by making the cut in line with the grain. For this box, it could be made to coincide with the bottom of the drawer, horizontal, in line with the grain. When that type of cut is glued back, the cut becomes almost invisible, especially with the strong and straight grain of red oak. Again...excellent work!


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Aug 20, 2016)

SteveG said:


> This box has a really nice look. The wall thickness is in balance with the overall size, which is important in box-making. In this box, you varied that wall thickness at the ends, to nice effect. Thanks for showing...great work.
> 
> I have a small tip, if you are interested. Your "cut in" was located at the bottom to minimize the visual effect. It would be ideal if it were not there at all, such as is possible with a good jig saw. But with a band saw, it has to be there to get into the inner cutout. You could minimize the apparentness of it by making the cut in line with the grain. For this box, it could be made to coincide with the bottom of the drawer, horizontal, in line with the grain. When that type of cut is glued back, the cut becomes almost invisible, especially with the strong and straight grain of red oak. Again...excellent work!



Thanks for the tip, and I agree. I also was using a bench top bandsaw, which I think is a good deal under powered than a full size bandsaw. I think I had the right blade size (1/4), but 1/8 inch may have worked better for the curved cuts. I think cutting parallel with the grain would also make it easier to clamp for glueing.


----------



## spanky239 (Aug 24, 2016)

Love the box going to make on for my pens
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mrcook4570 (Aug 24, 2016)

Very nice box!


----------



## reddwil (Aug 31, 2016)

Thats cool awesome job


----------



## ADKBUG (Aug 31, 2016)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing your technique and knowledge.


----------



## Sappheiros (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Ric (Sep 7, 2016)

Very nice.  I especially like the "drawer" concept.


----------



## Ric (Sep 7, 2016)

Stephen, I hope this an appropriate request. 
 I am on the scrounge for a "Coffin" shaped pen box for my grandsons Halloween birthday.  He has his heart set on a "Skull Pen" from P.S.I., which I have made for him, & I thought that a coffin pen box would be the "crowning touch" to such a gift .
If I could find someone who had a general idea, or specific plans on making one I would definitely have a bash at it...However my luck does not seem to be all that great in this subject, so failing that if you happen to know someone who makes these I would like to investigate the chance of buying one already made, or a kit for one...I'm fairly easy on this, & don't mind learning a new skill.  Although I am not all that proficient on the layout, cutting, fitting & designing of such an item.
Can you advise me please?
Thank you very much for your time & consideration


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 7, 2016)

Ric said:


> Stephen, I hope this an appropriate request.
> I am on the scrounge for a "Coffin" shaped pen box for my grandsons Halloween birthday.  He has his heart set on a "Skull Pen" from P.S.I., which I have made for him, & I thought that a coffin pen box would be the "crowning touch" to such a gift .
> If I could find someone who had a general idea, or specific plans on making one I would definitely have a bash at it...However my luck does not seem to be all that great in this subject, so failing that if you happen to know someone who makes these I would like to investigate the chance of buying one already made, or a kit for one...I'm fairly easy on this, & don't mind learning a new skill.  Although I am not all that proficient on the layout, cutting, fitting & designing of such an item.
> Can you advise me please?
> Thank you very much for your time & consideration



Hello Ric. I know at one time they use to carry those coffin boxes but not sure what vendor. If you can not find them do a search for coffin gift boxes and you will find all types. You may have o add the felt but that is a small price to pay. Ebay and etsy have them. 

www.etsy.com/market/coffin_gift_box


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Sep 8, 2016)

Ric said:


> Stephen, I hope this an appropriate request.
> I am on the scrounge for a "Coffin" shaped pen box for my grandsons Halloween birthday.  He has his heart set on a "Skull Pen" from P.S.I., which I have made for him, & I thought that a coffin pen box would be the "crowning touch" to such a gift .
> If I could find someone who had a general idea, or specific plans on making one I would definitely have a bash at it...However my luck does not seem to be all that great in this subject, so failing that if you happen to know someone who makes these I would like to investigate the chance of buying one already made, or a kit for one...I'm fairly easy on this, & don't mind learning a new skill.  Although I am not all that proficient on the layout, cutting, fitting & designing of such an item.
> Can you advise me please?
> Thank you very much for your time & consideration



Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but I found this on ETSY. See link below. Seems like I've seen these boxes somewhere else, either on this Forum or the Facebook Page on Pen Turning.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/218275046/coffin-pen-box-coffin-trinket-box?ref=shop_home_active_21


----------



## mikespenturningz (Nov 5, 2016)

Love this box excellent..


----------

